# Android Vs BADA VS Symbain Vs MAEMO



## suyash_123 (Jul 26, 2010)

Android Vs BADA VS Symbain Vs MEEMO

Hello all,

i read many post here and was very confused about this OS Wars in Mobile markets.

According to My view there is mostly 5 OS Hot In market

1. Android (really Hot)

2. Symbain

3. Windows Mobile

4. meemo

5. BADA



All has Its +ve and  -ve With hardware supports and Versions



Andoid



Positive

1.      OS By GOOOOOgle

2.      Open source, freedom for Developer

3.      Lots and Lots Of apps

4.      Compatible with all Google apps like gmail gmaps orkut etc.

5.       



Negative

   1. High hardware Requirement
   2. Costly Mobiles.
   3. Every Now and then new version 1.6->2.0 ->2.1 ->2.2…….
   4. Mobile Manufactures are Not Updating Android versions in there Mobile sets.
   5. Remove support after some time (ex: Tatoo:stick on v1.6, Milestone stuck to v2.1)
   6. New OS and Also Not completely stable.





Symabin



Positive

1.      Stable OS.

2.      Continus Updates.

3.      Mobile sets are chaper Like X6 etc…

4.      Lots and lots Of apps.

5.      Symbain Phone always Support High Hardware like 5 mp cam dual led flash, sterio spk.





Negative

   1. Same old GUI nothing New ( no Customized Multiple Home screens)





Windows Mobile



Positive

1.      user friendly.

2.      nice gui.







Negative

   1. Less applications
   2. are expensive



Meemo



Positive

   1. new Open source Os
   2. Multi taking ‘s Baap.
   3. New Gui





Negative

   3. Only One set N900
   4. Lack of Support.
   5. less Applications



BADA.



I don’t have any Knowledge. Please can u share?



For any wrong thing above, please correct me.



So Please can u help me to find a good phone so that The Os Of that is future Phone.



That is which Os will be best to Have Now and will be ruled in market….


----------



## Victorxls (Jul 26, 2010)

Where is iphone os? And web os?Well i think right now symbian will win the race in india but else android is catching up and as u can see maemo transformation to meego,i wonder where it will end up?I think there's 1 more phone running on maemo it nokia n 810 may be


----------



## 6x6 (Jul 26, 2010)

decent symbian sets are costing ~7k like Nokia c5, 5233, e63 etc. All other OS are having cost more than double of it. so symbian will rule untill handsets with other OS are priced <10k.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jul 26, 2010)

nice thread guys. I think this dilemma resides in  evry smart buyer's mind. 

Mobile market is becoming smart , so we hv to become smarter.

I think upcoming MeEgo will  make the life of the above OS mi$rable.


----------



## suyash_123 (Jul 26, 2010)

Soory I Forgot IOS
but as it come in Apple Iphone Only i Think to ignore it

And most of us Can't afford that..

Iphone Has became a style symbol instead of A Unique Performer.

As IOS is only available in Iphone, General Public Can't  think of it..

All OS are available in low,med and High Budget phones Not Like IOS (only in apple iphone)

But Guys , In old days Symbain was ruling all smart phone market.

But Now i think Android is Coming in that position , it will be quick if android touched mid segment phones like below 20 k

Then only android will rule unless that android will be a os for high end phone only...


----------



## hackerzlab (Jul 27, 2010)

Windows MObile has less applications??? LOL

Windows Mobile has more applications than any other OS, i believe or am i wrong?


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 27, 2010)

hehe u r absolutely correct hackerzlab....perhaps suyash_123 missed them....

but kudos to suyash for jotting down this comparative list of all the OS (nearly). this could be made better, I mean in terms of clarity and could be made more presentable...nonetheless nice efforts..


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 27, 2010)

One suggestion suyash123 can u put up the home-screens of all the OS also


----------



## chooza (Jul 27, 2010)

I think Suyash is a big fan of Google that why he says GOOOOOgle, for remaining he didnt say NOOOOOkia or WindOOOOOs etc.


----------



## the_souvik (Jul 28, 2010)

well done. some facts I found about BADA  To make the Samsung  proprietary platform smarter, we added exciting features such as multipoint-touch, 3D graphics, an enhanced UI, and of course, application downloads and installation, and so bada was born. Samsung bada is proven to be reliable with its history and also enhanced with its new features  Features such as plenty of UI controls, Flash support, and sensor support help applications to be more interactive. Service-centric features such as in-app-purchasing, SNS integration, and push notification help applications to offer customers a richer, more interactive experience.  Disadvantages are only Samsung supported and limited sets.

---------- Post added at 09:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 AM ----------

well done. some facts I found about BADA  To make the Samsung  proprietary platform smarter, we added exciting features such as multipoint-touch, 3D graphics, an enhanced UI, and of course, application downloads and installation, and so bada was born. Samsung bada is proven to be reliable with its history and also enhanced with its new features  Features such as plenty of UI controls, Flash support, and sensor support help applications to be more interactive. Service-centric features such as in-app-purchasing, SNS integration, and push notification help applications to offer customers a richer, more interactive experience.  Disadvantages are only Samsung supported and limited sets.


----------



## suyash_123 (Jul 29, 2010)

HEY GUYS ACCORDING TO YOUR REPLIES i MADE MY POST AGAIN


Android

*www.profileprofit.com/wp-content/plugins/wp-o-matic/cache/f7b28_android_widget.png          *www.getmeapp.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/htchomescreen_thumb.png 

Advantages
1.	OS By Google.
2.	Open source, freedom for Developer.
3.	Lots and Lots Of apps
4.	Compatible with all Google apps like gmail gmaps orkut etc.
5.	


Disadvantages
1.	High hardware Requirement.
2.	Costly Mobiles.
3.	Every Now and then new version 1.6->2.0 ->2.1 ->2.2…….
4.	Mobile Manufactures are Not Updating Android versions in there Mobile sets.
5.	Remove support after some time (ex: Tattoo: stick on v1.6, Milestone stuck to v2.1)
6.	New OS and Also Not completely stable.

Future Prospects:

1.	Gartner Inc. predicts it will surge to 14% of the global smartphone market in 2012     ahead of the iPhone, as well as Windows Mobile and BlackBerry smartphones.
2.	In 2012 market will be 
Symbian: 203 million handsets, 39 percent of the market; Google Android: 76 million handsets, 14.5 percent of the market; Apple iPhone OS: 71.5 million handsets, 13.7 percent of the market; Windows Mobile: 66.8 million handsets, 12.8 percent of the market; RIM BlackBerry OS: 65.25 million handsets, 12.5 percent of the market; Linux variants: 28 million handsets, 5.4 percent of the market;   Palm webOS: 11 million handsets, 2.1 percent of the market. 
Src: Five reasons Google Android smartphones will beat iPhone, BlackBerry, WinMo | ZDNet



Intresting:
*www.changewave.com/assets/alliance/reports/smart_phone_20091221/mobile_os_future.gif 


Src: New Survey Shows Android OS Roiling the Smart Phone Market

Symabin

*library.forum.nokia.com/topic/Web_Developers_Library/GUID-1138EB15-194F-4E3E-8825-A567E85221D4_d0e7935_href.png 
*lh6.ggpht.com/_IaUvBgmtxX4/SZEFCgV-0DI/AAAAAAAAEYo/Tc5V3oR7qo0/s400/Screenshot000003.jpg 


Advantages
1.	Stable OS.
2.	Continuous Updates.
3.	Mobile sets are cheaper like X6 etc…
4.	Lots and lots of apps.
5.	Symbain Phone always Support High Hardware like 5 mp cam dual led flash, stereo spk. 	
6.	Lots of Care center are there  Nokia specifically.
7.	Avaiable in Low mid and High segment Mobile
8.	Freedom to choose Any Browser ( not like Win Mobile: I.E. Andoid: Google Apple: safari)


Disadvantages
1.	Same old GUI nothing new (no Customized Multiple Home screens).
2.	Many Features In software are Outdated 
3.	Getting Lots of Bugs and hangs a Lots
4.	Less Processor speed and Less ram
5.	Only Nokia and Some Sony handset uses it.
6.	All High med and Low end symbain phone os are same with lil Bit of change. So buying a High end Mobile is Useless (only hardware is Inceased)

Future Prospects:
1.	Symbain s60 replaced By Symbain ^3 and Symbain ^4(rumored) 
2.	Nokia declared Symbain ^3 is last OS on their Phone( by news)
3.	Wait For Symabin^3 and more wait till it is Bug Free... 




Windows Mobile

*www.mobiletopsoft.com/images/news/Elecont1.gif     *www.smartphone-freeware.com/img2/direct_smartphone.png 

Advantages
1.	User friendly.
2.	Nice gui.
3.	Good Connectivity and sync with ur windows Pc and laptops
4.	Windows Apps like Outlook, MS Office etc…
5.	

Disadvantages
1. Less applications (meaningful apps)
2. WM Phones Are really expensive.
3. WM Phones Has Always less Specs Like No good MP cam etc
4. Most Windows Mobile phones have weak speakers.
Future Prospects:

1.	win mob 7 is the new os 
2.	Very surprising thing  is that Windows phone 7 series may not support multi-tasking. 
3.	They would block firmware customization that is normally used by phone manufactures  to implement new UI over Windows mobile phones. Some of those UI like HTC TouchFLO 3D, Samsung TouchWiz etc. 
4.	RIP……





BADA

*www.samsunghub.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/bada-screens.jpg 



Advantages
1.	Open source 
2.	Dev has freedom to make apps in c++ , flash,web runtime widgets
3.	flash support 
4.	Number of apps is increasing.
5.	Bada Os Based Mobile are cheap
6.	The sets having Bada has High end procc (Wave: 1Ghz)
7.	Samsung touch UI
8.	Support Of many Companies (Game loft etc )

Disadvantages
1.	New Os  Therefore more bugs (need some time for new OS to settle)
2.	
Future Prospects:
1.	I say Samsung has taken a very good step in making a New OS.
2.	




MEEMO 

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4020/4381180193_265a4af15a.jpg 

Advantages
1.	Linux-based operating systems
2.	MicroB browser (Mozilla-based), Flash 9.4, and AJAX maximize Internet browsing activities
3.	BAAP (father) of Multitasking
4.	based on Debian
5.	great UI and customizable
6.	Desktop like Feel.
7.	

Disadvantages
1.	Power Hungry 
2.	System Hungry
3.	Costly and Not available in Many phones
4.	

Future Prospects:

1.	Nokia will drop S60 from all of its flagship N-series consumer devices in favor of Maemo.
2.	The company has confirmed that it does not intend to release any new devices in the near future
3.	Nokia is busy working on additional software enhancements for the Internet Tablet OS, adding high-definition cameras for content creation, enabling support for 3G HSPA connectivity and support for TI OMAP3 processors.
4.	Nokia doesn’t say when the first devices with these changes will hit the market, but they’ve established a long-term commitment to Maemo and should deliver it no matter how long it takes.


Waiting for SYMBAIN ^3 

Much information in these Contents is Search by Google on different Surveys and Reviews and News.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 29, 2010)

Good work suyash


----------



## hackerzlab (Jul 30, 2010)

windows mobile disadvantages are COMPLETELY WRONG. 

1. windows mobile has the MAXIMUM applications. meaningful ones... i dont know where on earth u got the info from!!? is there any app which windows mobile phone doesn't have while android/symbian/ has? i doubt it. 
2. if you look around and spend some time before posting, there are many windows mobile phones which are cheaper than many phones around with GPS support and other specs for less than 10k 
3. less specs? lol.. increase your budget and u will definitely get good specs like u would do to any other phones.
4. weak speakers? u can't expect a 5MP camera or a stereo speaker for phones below 10k and other good specs, r u? hehe.. 

please do ur research properly before posting such infos. great work though


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 30, 2010)

the worst thing with Windows mobile was the finger UN-friendliness...HTC gave their own UI to make it usable though..I hope WM 7 is fresh 

i think android is gaining popularity for its usability and cool UI not just coz of its number of software or games.

Symbian is finger friendly but not cool enough..looks old

Bada OS looks much like samsungs touchwiz 3 looks good

No Idea of maemo


----------



## hackerzlab (Jul 31, 2010)

WM 6.5 has a great interface. WM7 should be even better. u should try out the WM 6.5 interface in youtube atleast and you might not be able to come up with any disadvantages of WM hehe..


----------

